# Windows Update errors and more



## jackiboysaren (Jan 27, 2016)

I've been trying to update my PC for half a year or more now. I am not really a very experienced guy when it comes to this so every forum i've been to has been a failure unfortunately, either becouse I don't know how to do what they ask or simply becouse the fixes don't work. 

I have however followed a trail which has lead me to a point where I need to use the command sfc /scannow. Of course it doesn't work so I tried the /restorehealth command and that fails aswell.

So now I need to find a winre.wim file which is where I'm stuck at. This is really troublesome becouse I can't do a system recovery or anything, corrupted files have taken over my OS and I'd very much like to find a fix without having to buy a new harddrive or something else. 

I found this forum post https://social.technet.microsoft.co...alth-returns-error-14098?forum=w8itprogeneral
Which I tried to follow without success.:banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard? 
You have mentioned trying a few things but you didn't mention what the error message says, all you say is it doesn't work. So, we are having a hard time helping you. 
If you started an Elevated Command Prompt and typed in *SFC /scannow* and finished, did it say that there were no _Integrity Violations_? Or did it say it couldn't fix all files? 
If you ran *DISM /restoreHealth,* what was the message after it ran?
Now download and run SFCFix.exe after that completes, run *SFC /scannow* again. 
If that fails, you can set your computer back to Factory Defaults by accessing the Recovery Partition at bootup. Depending on what make and model computer you have. Many manufacturers use the *F11* key at bootup, your model may vary.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

> This is really troublesome becouse I can't do a system recovery or anything, corrupted files have taken over my OS


Sounds more like a Virus or at the very least, some sort of malware/spyware is hidden on your system. I'd start looking into that before I'd attempt anything else. If this is the case, infection of some kind, fixing the corrupted files will do no good as the virus/malware will do it's thing again and you'll end up with missing/corrupt system files....again.


----------



## jackiboysaren (Jan 27, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard?
> You have mentioned trying a few things but you didn't mention what the error message says, all you say is it doesn't work. So, we are having a hard time helping you.
> If you started an Elevated Command Prompt and typed in *SFC /scannow* and finished, did it say that there were no _Integrity Violations_? Or did it say it couldn't fix all files?
> If you ran *DISM /restoreHealth,* what was the message after it ran?
> ...



The model of the motherboard is Asus Z87-PRO. 
The error message i recieve from sfc /scannow is Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation
And the same goes for /restorehealth

And if it is the case that the software has been infected by a virus or malware how do I go about removing them? Neither malwarebytes, windows defender or bit defender seem to be able to resolve this error. (No errors they just stop working taking hours to go through just 4% of the files)

After several hours I managed to get windows update to start but it stops at 23% so I can't find out if it's outdated drivers that is caousing the problem (tried manual install but that doesn't work either)

Sorry that I don't really have anything helpful to say, I am no IT guy :ermm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> If it is the case that the software has been infected by a virus or malware how do I go about removing them? Neither malwarebytes, windows defender or bit defender seem to be able to resolve this error. (No errors they just stop working taking hours to go through just 4% of the files)


 You are most likely infected since the AV software takes very long and stops before completing. Due to forum rules, we cannot assist with Virus/Malware removal here, please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help*, do those things and post in that section of the forum and not here please.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I hate to say it but you may need to reinstall.
Easily do it by using-

Create installation media for Windows 8.1 - Windows Help

Once installed please try Macrium Reflect, free or paid version---

Macrium Reflect Free

to make a complete system image.

At the most you will need a 64 GB usb drive.

I've used Macrium for 4 years now.
It has saved my butt several times now.
Good backup.


----------

